# Herping pics Melbourne



## cheekabee (Aug 8, 2012)

Went herping last week end and thought I'd post some pictures of what I found, It was quite a nice sunny day for Melbourne, I thought we were having an early spring but today it was so cold, windy and wet, Melbourne weather hey. I found every thing under rocks and logs hibernating except for the blue tongue she was just wondering around. The high light was the little whip snakes, I found four of them in a radius of about 10 metres.


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 8, 2012)

awesome mate! love the little whip
ive got to come with you to see those cunninghams aye !

pede is a cormocephalus aurantiipes and spider is a black house spider


----------



## Channaz (Aug 8, 2012)

Top stuff, mate!

I went herping as well last Saturday, but you did much better than me!


----------



## damian83 (Aug 8, 2012)

Better than me too, I only ever see dirt lol


----------



## eipper (Aug 8, 2012)

North west around Melbourne is good this time of year


----------



## cheekabee (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah richoman Cunningham skinks are one of my favourite skinks around, they are super intelligent, they all crap in the same spot, very communal lizard, they're also a very curious and cute lizard. I always find something when I go herping even in Melbourne, in the middle of winter, you just gotta know where to look around but sometimes you just got to have some luck.


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 8, 2012)

yep thats right
ive never gone to a place and found less than 2 species before in melbourne


----------



## cheekabee (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah, I'd say that herping is actually very hard in summer because of the heat and all the cracks that are formed, I think all the herps take refuge underground where its cool in the cracks and therefore it is very hard to find them all. But in winter there is a lot of moisture and rain so the earth is closed up and all the herps come up to the surface taking refuge under rocks, in the bark of trees and logs that are dry, so its actually really easy to find herps you just got to lift up rocks, rubbish, logs and in the bark of trees. But If the herps take refuge under rocks and logs in summer it would get quite hot and they would cook. Anyway that my observations.


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 8, 2012)

yes exactly !
thats why i find spring the best time. Its still wet so the frogs come out and things preying on them come out to eat and they can bask as its quite warm


----------



## cheekabee (Aug 8, 2012)

Yep spring is the best.


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 8, 2012)

but daymn i cant get over how nice that cunninghams is !!
im thinking bout going there next month


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey wanna smuggle me some of those Cunninghams  I haven't seen many with nicer colours than that. (Although that doesn't look quite full grown so it might dull down just a bit more?) 

Seriously though nice pics looks like you did well. Spring is the best in most places, but you're right you can often find things in winter even if they're inactive.


----------



## vicherps (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice pics and finds


----------



## saratoga (Aug 9, 2012)

great finds!


----------



## jordo (Aug 9, 2012)

That is a nice cunningham but I suspect his patterns will fade out with age.


----------



## cheekabee (Aug 9, 2012)

Yeah the juveniles have a lot more colour than the parents but some of them have better colours than the others that are roughly the same age. Any way her are some more pictures of the skinks, these are from last year.


----------



## reptalica (Aug 9, 2012)

I wanna tag along with someone......anyone got any upcoming herping tours......


----------



## cheekabee (Aug 10, 2012)

It's actually not to hard finding herps even in melbourne you just got to know where to look, maybe have a look at the noobs guide to herping, it's a sticky in the herping section.


----------



## ronda (Aug 15, 2012)

wow, those are some amazing animals, I can't believe you found that all in Melbourne! In winter! and you got a good piont on herping times and seasons.


----------



## cheekabee (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks Ronda


----------

